# how to change the default DNS servers on my tata photon max?



## saifraza.khan.1 (Nov 6, 2014)

so i have been trying to change the default dns servers because in my experience i have seen that this can drastically improve speed and ping times but i was shocked when i found out i wasn't even able to fiddle with the smallest settings,cos the software is more like an web app so it doesn't install a configuration setting on my computer which i can tweak around,but rather everytime i go to webpage and connect to the internet a new connection appears on my networks bar(windows 8) which i can't even disconnect from within windows let alone change settings,only thing i can do from the webpage is connect/disconnect and turn on/off lan.if any of you can help me pls,cos i haven't played multiplayer games in weeks due to bad pings,pls tell me how to change the DNS


----------



## Desmond (Nov 6, 2014)

Then I guess its hard coded and there's nothing much you can do.

You could try going to Network and Sharing Center > Change Adapter Settings > Right click on your adapter > Click Properties > Double click "Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) > Select "Use the following DNS server addresses".

Then enter your own DNS server addresses such as Google's public DNS (Primary: 8.8.8.8, Secondary: 8.8.4.4).

I am not sure if this works, but try and let me know.


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Nov 6, 2014)

nope the connection doesn't even show up inside the adapter settings,it only shows up in the networks bar and i can't do anything with it


----------



## Desmond (Nov 6, 2014)

Just looked up and found out that Tata Photon max is a wireless access point. That means that it must use your PCs wireless adapter. Try those steps on your wifi adapter instead and see if it works.


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Nov 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Just looked up and found out that Tata Photon max is a wireless access point. That means that it must use your PCs wireless adapter. Try those steps on your wifi adapter instead and see if it works.



currently i am using it on usb rather than wifi but i will surely try what u said


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2014)

That is because you are using default software to connect to net.To change dns settings you must use windows network connection wizard to setup a connection which will dial the connection using tata photon max usb modem.Only then it will show up in adapter settings as well as networks to connect to list.Note that only one software can access the usb modem at a time so you must close the default software completely(confirm using task manager) to let windows use it using its own software.


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Nov 6, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is because you are using default software to connect to net.To change dns settings you must use windows network connection wizard to setup a connection which will dial the connection using tata photon max usb modem.Only then it will show up in adapter settings as well as networks to connect to list.Note that only one software can access the usb modem at a time so you must close the default software completely(confirm using task manager) to let windows use it using its own software.



can u pls explain the steps or point me to an article that does,that would be really helpful,thank you


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2014)

[Fix] Internet Connection Not Working Using Mobile Phones or USB Modems in Windows - AskVG


----------

